
New Evidence Could Overthrow the Standard View of Quantum Mechanics - akrymski
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/new-support-alternative-quantum-view/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11716429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11716429)

